# Abide with Me - A New kind of single?



## Ben Marnan (May 26, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm new on this forum and wanted to share my enthusiasm for the expressive, joyful take on vocal music by London Community Gospel Choir - I found that they have just released a recording of 'Abide With Me'. 

As it happens, it's tied to the ITV coverage of the FA Cup, but that is almost irrelevant - I wanted to see what real classical music lovers make of the gospel approach. 

I for one think that while you could view is cynically, as 'crossover', or whatever you like to term it, if you just listen and enjoy the track it's one of the best, most powerful pieces I've heard in ages. 

I'd love to hear people's thoughts. The advantage to this is that if you do happen to share my positive opinion, the single release is for the Everyman Cancer charity (Male Cancer) so if you go to iTunes or via the FA Cup pages on itv.com (how I randomly came across it) you can buy the track and actually be helping a good cause.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi!  welcome to the forum.
'good' music exists in most all styles, and gospel itself is quite varied.

dj


----------

